# Reinstating Italian Citzenship



## Glory2018 (May 29, 2018)

Hello,

I am hoping someone might be able to help. My brother who had Italian citzenship up until the age of 5 would like to know if it is possible to reacquire it.

My parents moved to the USA in 1965 when my brother was 5 and they were naturalized.

From what I have read, it seems he can bypass the Italian Consulate in the USA by applying directly in Italy (must reside there for one year).

Can someone please comment.

Thank you for your help

Kind regards,
Glory2018


----------

